
Patent: machine-to-machine instant messaging - rgbrgb
http://www.uspto.gov/web/patents/patog/week15/OG/html/1413-2/US09009230-20150414.html
======
eridal
Isn't this just what the OSI model does, but at the application level?

Well, to be fair seems like one side talks like for instance 802.2 and the
other in X25, with a software layer in between --adapter pattern?

Can't believe such patent was granted.

------
abhinai
This sounds like taking the design of internet and applying it to the network
of devices at home. Awesome! Except I find it disturbing that a patent was
issued for something like this.

------
anonbanker
Don't apps like Nagios invalidate this?

------
ghayes
Here's the full text of the patent:

[http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=H...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=9009230.PN.&OS=PN/9009230&RS=PN/9009230)

------
brylie
Is there any prior art on this?

~~~
strathmeyer
You mean like.... AIM. Most people coded and instant messenger in the
nineties.

~~~
TD-Linux
But that was done by Computers, not Things on the Internet. Maybe we need
another Alice Corp. vs CLS Bank, but for Things on the Internet?

~~~
natch
Stating the obvious here, computers are things on the Internet. Also weather
stations, seismographs, road sensors, etc. etc. have been doing this for
decades.

------
goldent777
very excited to see Tempe at the top of a patent, that whole area deserves
some recognition.

~~~
TD-Linux
I have some bad news for you...

~~~
cm3
What's the context?

